# Dead Sea Salt



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source to buy Dead Sea salt that doesn't charge an arm and a leg and lung plus a kidney for good measure.

I know many sellers on ebay sell it for around a buck a pound, but I have to wonder is it really dead sea salt for that price?

anywho if you use dead sea salt where do you buy yours, and are you happy with the service, prices and shipping?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 15, 2008)

I have purchased mine from www.tayloredconcepts.com but just because it is local & I can pick it up.


----------



## Birdie (Jan 15, 2008)

Try www.synergyscents.com


----------



## scaligirl (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you tried your local health food store? Is there one by You?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

scaligirl said:
			
		

> Have you tried your local health food store? Is there one by You?



sadly I live in the middle of nowhere...... and the closest health food store would be about 145 miles from where I live..... So that's why I wanted to find an online source.

And I don't belive there is a place anywhere in the state of ND that would sell oils and products for soaping and b&b products to do a local pick up.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 15, 2008)

I love Salt Works.

http://www.saltworks.us/


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 16, 2008)

CPSoaper said:
			
		

> I love Salt Works.
> 
> http://www.saltworks.us/



I just found that link tonight -- and am going to give them a try... looks like a great company and good prices..

good luck


----------



## Lane (Jan 17, 2008)

faithy said:
			
		

> sadly I live in the middle of nowhere...... and the closest health food store would be about 145 miles from where I live..... So that's why I wanted to find an online source.
> 
> And I don't belive there is a place anywhere in the state of ND that would sell oils and products for soaping and b&b products to do a local pick up.


I live in Las Vegas...it's the saaaaame thing here  :cry:


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 17, 2008)

itsmeroro said:
			
		

> CPSoaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you will be pleased with their salts and service.


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 18, 2008)

CPSoaper said:
			
		

> itsmeroro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I really like the "bulk" sizes they offer - that is what appeals mostly -- 

I am still not sure what type and size to order??  Sugestions??  I am making a salt glow scrub... 

  Rachelle


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Personally I like the fine textured ones.  The course textured ones might be ok for a bath soak, but would be to harsh for a scrub.

You may even want to break down the fine textured ones a bit more by zapping them in the blender or food processor for a sec or two.


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 18, 2008)

faithy said:
			
		

> Personally I like the fine textured ones.  The course textured ones might be ok for a bath soak, but would be to harsh for a scrub.
> 
> You may even want to break down the fine textured ones a bit more by zapping them in the blender or food processor for a sec or two.



Thanks for the advice...


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 18, 2008)

itsmeroro said:
			
		

> CPSoaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For me, it depends on what I am using the salts for as to what I prefer. For salt bars and bath bombs, I prefer a smaller grain. For salt bath soaks, I like a medium to large grain; for milk soaks, I like a small to medium grain.  I like the dead sea salt, Himalayan pink & ceara salt.


----------



## Lavada Richardson (Jan 26, 2008)

Try GloryBee they used to have reasonable prices.I don't know how to link to it .


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 28, 2008)

CPSoaper said:
			
		

> itsmeroro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just ordered from them - and got the Cieara, Bobek and Epsom.  I am sure the spelling is not correct, but you all get the point.  The prices were really reasonable being around $100 for over 75 pounds.


----------

